# Smart Leads Usa ??????



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone used or can give insight to this service? The company sends out mailers to the nieghborhood you recently finished a job in. They have an ad on this sight.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Whoops! I first moved this to the new forum, but brought it back here, since I think the Smart Leads is a mailer company.

Sorry for the confusion.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Smart leads usa is owned by INfousa, I think. Info usa is a data broker. You select your criteria, buy a list, then do what ever you do with it (mail, phone, door knocking etc...)

I think that, and again I may be wrong, smart leads is more of a subscription based service that send you ongoing lead updates as more names (leads) become current and available. Be careful, some of these kinds of subscription based services only allow you to mail to a list once. I am not sure if this is the case with smart leads. 


Many of the manufacturers offer this very same service, and since they plaster their logos on the mailers, they usually are dirt cheap. You might want to look into your manufacturers and see if this is a service they offer.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok I just looked into their radius marketing, at 50 mailers for $40, that's $1.25 per mailer. For comparison purposes, if you look into the certainteed mailer program www.marketzone.com youg et 500 for $0.70 each, that's $350. I know Alside and Norandex do the same thing, but in lower volumes which brings the budget more in line with smart leads.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok I have done a little research into smart leads for you. I have spoken with a sales rep and reviewed a copy of their contract as well as some sample mailings. 

What they don't say on their website is that there is a $10 a month membership fee. It is burried in the fine print on the contract. 

In addition to the monthly fees, there is a 1 year minimum agreement, and after the 1st year you are on a month-to-month. 

It just goes to show you, always read the fine print.


----------



## smartleadsUSA (Jan 31, 2012)

*SmartleadsUSA*

As the CEO of SmartleadsUSA, I wanted to take this opportunity to clear up the misinformation as well as some of the open questions on this thread. We are not owned by InfoUSA. We have however, served more than 3,000 contractors with radius marketing tools that are the easiest to launch in the industry at a price of $0.79- $0.89 per piece (depending on size) which includes mapping each address you enter, gathering the 50 closest homeowners, a plastic coating (UV) on each card, and postage. We have never been at $1.25 and I think the math may have been wrong in the example cited here 

We do charge a monthly service fee of $9.95 to access a full turnkey marketing portal that allows you to access every past campaign, access and download every person that ever received a radius mailing, instantly convert it to an Excel spreadsheet with the hit of a button, and see a visual map of the area you just mailed. That same $9.95 also gives you access to a MailMyList portal where you can upload your existing customer list, watch it get postal cleansed in real time, and mail any portion (As few as 1 piece) any of the custom created cards that we have made for you in your personal mail piece library.

It also gives you access to a "personal concierge" which is an assistant here at Smartleads that will enter your addresses for you if you are busy. Others charge as much as $99 a month for that type of service alone, here, it's included in that $9.95.

Our customers tell us it's the best system on the market and the easiest to use. Some manufacturers use our system, but if you access it directly, you have control over the message and the offer which is crucial. Sorry for the ramble, but I just wanted those on this thread (albeit an old thread) to have an accurate picture of the service we provide and the pricing, because what was reflected was not completely accurate.

Lastly, we always disclose that there is a monthly access fee and invite all to call us and take a walk through of the service. I am sure you will agree it's well worth the less than $10 a month we charge for access.

Hope you all have a prosperous year!
Brad Kent
CEO
www.SmartleadsUSA.com


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in my delorean now, about to go back to 2007, ill let him know for you!


----------

